# Proxy Loginfenster Simulieren



## Surma (20. September 2005)

Hossa 

In unserer Schule muessen wir, um das Internet nutzen zu koennem, uns mit einer Schuelernummer, einem Passwort und unserer Domaene (die ist immer gleich) anmelden.

Hab mich mal mit Ethereal dahinter geklingt, um zu sehen, was unser Proxyserver da schickt.

Es sind folgende HTTP-Header:

```
HTTP/1.1 407 Proxy Authentication Required ( Der ISA Server erfordert Autorisierung, um die Anfrage durchf.hren zu k.nnen. Der Zugriff auf den Webproxydienst wird verweigert.  )
Via:1.1 <Proxyname>
Proxy-Authenticate: NTLM
Proxy-Authenticate: Kerberos
Proxy-Authenticate: Negotiate
Pragma: no-cache
Cache-Control: no-cache
Content-Type: text/html

[... HTML-Formatierte Fehlerseite ...]
```

Nun hab ich exakt diese Header per PHP auch auf einer Seite ausgegeben.
Aber leider ignoriert das der IE voellig, der Opera meckert ueber einen "Internen Kommunikationsfehler".

Wie kann ich dieses Loginfenster anzeigen lassen?


----------



## Sinac (21. September 2005)

Hm, ich frag mal besser nicht wozu du das brauchst =)

Ich denke mal das liegt daran das der Client Browser zuvor keine Authentifizierungs-Anfrage gestellt hat. Normalerweise ist der Auth ablauf so:
--> Client sendet normales HTTP Request
<-- Seite ist geschützt, Server sendet 401 zurück
--> Client sendet HTTP Request ernaut mit Auth Header
<-- Server sendet 407

Ansonsten schau dir mal RFC2068 an.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Surma (21. September 2005)

Aha!
Danke ,werde ich mal ausprobieren 
Damit ihr nun nicht denkt, dass ich hier so 'n billiges 2te-Tuer-Proggi bauen will:
Ich bin Netzadmin-Gehilfe bei uns ander Schule, und soll ein Schuelerinternes Chatsystem einbauen. Und weil wir leider totale Nichts-Koenner in Sachen PC haben, wollte ich rein von mir aus einfach das selbe Loginfenster nehmen.

Wenn das jetzt nichts wird, denn nicht ;-)

Vielen Dank erstmal


----------

